# cold water aquariums?



## arcticaquaria

I have not often come across the subject of cold water aquariums, but I am interested in keeping some cold water species, such as spot shrimp, rockfish, or an octopus with rockfish. cold water being in the 50degree F neighbourhood. Does anyone know where to begin with research into the subject? Thank you for your help.


----------



## badxgillen

First off you will want a tank that has some insulative properties and in this case I would recommend very thick walled acrylic. You will also want it as closed as possible, to eliminate heat run off, but still able to get fresh air and other gas exchange via skimmer or sump. You will want a decent chiller to control the temperature and those can get a little costly, but generally necessary. Keep the lighting to a minimal unless you have photosynthetic organisms or desirable algae and try to go LED or remote ballast.


----------

